# New car detail – Aston Martin V8 Vantage



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Aston Martin V8 Vantage - updated pictures*

Yesterday I fulfilled a dream I have had since I was a small boy. Taking advantage of a new mortgage deal and a favourable interest rate I was able to finance the purchase of this:










It is 3 months old and done 2000 miles. Having been pre-registered by the factory on 14th October 2009 to ensure they met production targets for the year. Business had been very slow in the first quarter as the credit crunch hit. 
For me that meant a 27% saving off the cost of the same car new! 

It is the latest 2010MY spec with just about every option available fitted: 
Meteorite Silver, clear rear lights, N400 sills, Obsidian black leather with silver coarse stitching, Tailors Grey Alcantara headlining, Sport Pack wheels bright finish front grille, front parking sensors, power fold mirrors, Xenon headlamps, Sat Nav 30GB hard drive with full iPod integration, 700W Premium sound system by Alpine with Dolby Pro-Logic III, Bluetooth phone prep, heated front seats, memory seats and mirrors, alarm upgrade, battery conditioner, umbrella, auto-dimming rear view mirror with garage door opener and cruise control. 

After picking up and taking it for a good shake down drive, giving various friends and relatives a ride etc., I had already down 85miles on yesterdays filthy roads. So this morning it was looking like this:


























The paint was actually in quite good condition. I had heard some horror stories of how poor some AMs can be from the factory. Maybe the dealer didn't cut corners on their car prep? However still some evidence of polish residue:


















So on to it's first wash :detailer:

Wheels first:










a nice design that is easy to clean!










Then a foam with one of my favourite shampoos:


























Paying some attention to the details:










Washed with a new Shmitt and the same shampoo:










Beading quite well with most of the rinse water sheeting nicely:


















Patted dry with a miracle dryer:










Clean and tidy under here:










So a quick dressing of the plastics and hoses










So a nice improvement from just a wash:


































Into the garage and close inspection with the Brinkmann was very encouraging, with very minor wash swirls and just a few holograms on the boot lid










Panels are a mix of steel, aluminium and composite. But generally quite consistent paint thickness 
Bonnet:








Roof:








Bootlid:









So on to the claying and not much to find:


























Taped up and ready to polish










What shall I use? (This is what happens if you hang around detailing world  )










Decided to go for a gloss enhancement with Menz FF PO85RD and a 3M blue finishing pad using DaveKG's double zenith technique.


















Nice clear results:










Just had to add a little Menz IP PO85RD 3.02 to the mix on the bootlid to get rid of the deeper swirls.

Paintwork then cleaned to get rid of all the polishing oils using a 3" finishing pad spread a speed 4 on the PC










Then to start layering up the Zaino. First up two layers of ZFX'd Z5 Pro, with a Z6 wipe down between layers


























Then one layer of ZFX'd Z2 Pro


















Whilst waiting for the various layers of Zaino to cure I got on with some other jobs. First up the glass










Having previously been impressed with G1, I thought I would give G3 a go. Generally easier to apply than G1, so it will be no heartache if the durability is not quite as good. I am looking forward to the even better water repellency though.

Then the wheels were given a coat of C5 wheel armour.










and the tyres treated with Z16










With all that leather on the interior I thought it best to give it some good protection with LTT leather protect


























Then a quick vacuum and dust and the inside was done.

Last thing was a Z8 wipedown










After 10 hours enjoyable detailing it was dark outside, so the after shots had to be inside.










































Obviously this is only day 2 of ownership, so there will be a lot more to do in the next few weeks. But at least it is now protected for the coming week. I plan to give it a 3 more coats of ZFX'd Z2 Pro next weekend and will hopefully getting some better photos then. In the meantime I intend to enjoy it :driver:

One week and 200 miles later I have given it another wash and 3 further coats of Zaino Z2 Pro with ZFX. Z8 wipe down between layers and to finish.
I was very impressed with how repellent the GTechniq C5 Wheel Armour - it made cleaning the wheels a dream.
So here are a few out door photos:


































































Personally I find 6 layers of Zaino are just about optimal. You certainly get an improvement in gloss going from 3 to 6 layers, but after that it is quite difficult to see any significant improvement in my experience. I tend to the use a quick spritz of Z8 after each wash to maintain the finish. This has always outlasted my patience and urge to give it the next polish - I think 9 months is the longest I have resisted, but this has never been due to any significant deterioration in the finish.
It is difficult to catch the full effect of the finish on camera in the light levels today, as the camera was struggling to cope with the reflection and I am no David Bailey 
Hopefully it gives you some idea.
Thanks for all the earlier comments.
I know I am lucky and boy do I enjoy driving it. Hopefully you will realise your dreams one day too - yes it is worth it :thumb:


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)

that is a stunning car mate good luck with it you have done a great job :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

My dream too. Stunning. :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

lucky lucky man fantastic car :argie: :argie: :argie: nice work as well :argie: :argie:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:argie::argie::argie::argie: stunning!


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Congratulations on the purchase of your Aston and excellent job detailing in too. Looks very nice indeed.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Nice car, and nice write up :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very very nice :thumb:


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Nice one fella. Car looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

Gorgeous car. :thumb:

Jealous? Me?


Erm..... Yes.


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats mate looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

A-maze-zing.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Very very nice :thumb:

Really chuffed for you to realise a dream


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, great looking car.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Glyn I am very happy for you, great to finally achieve a goal and what a stunning car, lovely finish.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Cracking mate!! Top work that is gorgeous!!! 

Well done!

Mark:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hired one now for three long weekends - total dream car, amazing looks and sound, I hope one day I can make my dream come true as well - congratulations


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice job mate, and nice car.

One day she will be mine !!!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Stunning Work & Congratulations!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Glyn I am very happy for you, great to finally achieve a goal and what a stunning car, lovely finish.


I will have to take you for a drive some time :driver:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

congratulations, stunning


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats, you lucky sod!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Stunning car, love the colour:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Good job & congratulations on the new purchase (i'm not jealous at all, honest !) :lol:

Baz


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

stunning car, absolutely beautiful! lovely little detail, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely job and a fantastic car Glyn :thumb:

I still see the RS4 as well , remember seeing it @ a Zymol meet many years ago and was blown away by the finish you achieved.

Maybe I'll see it around these parts .


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Very nice.the 4.7 engine has a big power improvement over the old 4.3 engine.ENJOY :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

congrats on the dream purchase. very nice motor. whos name is on the engine if you dont mind my asking? dont know why but it always intrigues me.


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

bbeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuutttiffulllllllllllllllllllllllll

:argie:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Very Very nice... I am not jealous in the slightest!

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

What an awesome car and in such an amazing colour. To be able to purchase and own one of these is one hell of an achievment...congratulations :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Stunning car and great results,


I'm not jealous in the slightest ....




Honest :argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Fantastic car that is, great work!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thats just gorgeous Glyn - congratulations.

Looked even better after your efforts as well. I am sitting here remembering the sound they make from the lovely V8 as well


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Excellent purchase ,i had the pleasure of detailing one recently and it was a joy to work on it ,hope you get plenty of hours of pleasure with it :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Lucky b*****d.

I often remember my time track driving one, the sound is awesome. 

Great job on the detail too. :thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Fantastic! Wonderful results mate! :thumb:

Am very jealous  Did a DB9 track day last year and loved it, I hope to own 1 as well some day  Enjoy it!!


----------



## DubClique (Apr 16, 2008)

LOVELY mate!

Beautiful car, and youve done a great job.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow

nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Superb work on one of my favs!


----------



## masterbollyb (Nov 21, 2009)

stunning!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Lucky man. Not jealous at all:thumb:
My favourite colour too!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Lovely car, hope you enjoy the ownership of it.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

God... lovely car mate!!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Im so jealous  

Amazing car and great job on it!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Crystal Finish said:


> congrats on the dream purchase. very nice motor. whos name is on the engine if you dont mind my asking? dont know why but it always intrigues me.


The plate under the bonnet says "Hand built in England. Final inspection by Barry Griffin".
I have got an invite to go to the factory for a tour. I will have to say thanks to Barry :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very, very nice Glyn


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

amazing work!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing motor and great work. Was it completely clean when you picked it up?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, thats a stunning car your in a great colour too.

Great detail too using some good products for each stage too, should make the washing and up keep easy for you.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

crap, why did I buy a house ? (
lucky you! enjoy the V8!!!!!!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

You lucky, lucky sod :lol:

Truly gorgeous car, love the paint/leather/wheel combination, probably the one I'd choose if I could.

Top work too :thumb:

Now then, enjoy it


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice! :argie:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic, thats all I can say. 
Man I love that interior.... now if only my lottery numbers would come up.


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice the rear lights make it look a much nicer car, sounds like you were lucky with the spray job too, ive seen some nasties from AM factory, but still its a personal job as they are not painted by robots.

still you seem to have the kit and knowledge to get it looking perfect.

fingers crossed hope i go through the same mid life crisis with the RS4 too hehe


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just slightly envious......................


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Abso-shagging-lutely stunning!

Enjoy in good health


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

My dream car................

Only one word GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :argie::argie::argie::argie:

Have fun!!!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Definitely looks like a dream come true! Looks truly amazing!

Very tidy garage btw :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Enjoy sir its so wonderful when you realise a dream :thumb:

Roll on the good weather an your favorite bit of to enjoy her...:driver:

lovely sound that V8 makes and sports exhaust would be good


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking good. Good colour choice too :thumb:


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

you lucky sod i would die for one of them. my dad use to have a DB7 and i loved driving it


----------



## burtross (Sep 17, 2007)

Stunning Car.

Congratulations, must be a great to achieve your goal :thumb:

That is a hefty discount too excellent job!


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

You have a PM :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good choice fella, stunning looking cars:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Well done for living a dream, I know I would if I could.

Just enjoy it endlessly mate.


----------



## c33jay (Jan 17, 2010)

Thats a Beautiful Aston youve got there :thumb: Thanks for posting pics and the write up :thumb: 

I was lucky enough to have won a competition a few years back where I got to visit Gaydon which is a fantastic place to visit :thumb: the Building the surroundings and as for the factory Clinical :thumb: So spotless every where you looked at every stage of the car assembly process, a Great day especially for me because of my Love for Astons.

The last bit of the Tour was great made me Smile  I was looking at a line up of approx 12 x DB9s all looking ready to go out to customers but the Boot badges were missing (Aston Wings) When I asked our tour guy why are they missing ..........he said with a Smile none of the cars get Awarded there Wings until they have scored 100% on the final quality check.......Nice touch I thought :thumb:

My Avatar is a picture of the DB9s we all got to drive after the tour. 

GLYN RS2 What a Lucky man you are to have one of these great cars too Own & Enjoy. Fair play.

CJ


----------



## theartfuldodger (Aug 13, 2009)

That is a very nice car mate - im hoping to live the dream too some day 

Also - the following comment came in my head when I saw the picture of your self "Bloody Hell" lol

Nice car - Have fun driving


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

What a gorgeous motor, im a massive fan of those astons and one day id love to own one myself fair play to you


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

theartfuldodger said:


> That is a very nice car mate - im hoping to live the dream too some day


Just don't give up on it :thumb:

I am driving with just the biggest grin on my face my jaw aches


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning car mate, very jealous indeed!!

Enjoy every moment of ownership


----------



## stu1027 (Jan 15, 2010)

She's a beauty. Well done.


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

BEEEEAAAAUUUUTTTTIIIIFFFFUUULLLL LIKE IT A LOT
you lucky man


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Glyn that is lovely - Great colour choice and the spec is awesome - Good luck with it


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

May i ask how much these cars are in the UK?

I have seen that compared to Austria or Germany they are not that expensive.

Are they in the same region like porsches?


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

truely stunning car inside and out... you lucky lucky bas......


----------



## kevincampbell (Sep 8, 2009)

Nicely done. The shine coming off of that aston is astonishing


----------



## fordyce-r (Mar 17, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

You're one lucky chap!!

Very nice choice.....

:thumb:


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Congrats on the new car you lucky fella.
Top job on the finish as well.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

you lucky lucky bugger!! very nice motor!


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

That's what we think :lol:

Lovely jubbly


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Stunning, what wheel brush is that?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

atomicfan said:


> May i ask how much these cars are in the UK?
> 
> I have seen that compared to Austria or Germany they are not that expensive.
> 
> Are they in the same region like porsches?


New, they are somewhere between a 997 C4S and a 997 turbo.

Luckily I didn't pay quite that much :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Scotty B said:


> Stunning, what wheel brush is that?


It is a Race Glaze extra long wheel brush - it is the best wheel brush I have used. It is long enough to get to the back of 9.5J rims and thin enough to squeeze between the calliper and the rim with the big brakes. Worked well with my RS4 too. You don't get splattered with dirt like you do with the EZ Detail wheel brush either.
They are available here


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

Congratulations. Fantastic car! Nice wheels. Enjoy it!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Jealous!!

Looks great. Did you buy it from Harwoods? Only AM dealer I can think of in West Sussex really!

Will have to keep an eye out for this!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Thats absolutely stunning Glynn and a beautiful colour, I can only imagine the feeling you must have had driving it away from the dealers, knowing you've achieved your boyhood dream. Are you gonna admit to sitting in it in your garage repeating to yourself "I own an Aston Martin, I own an ASTON MARTIN"


----------



## theartfuldodger (Aug 13, 2009)

GlynRS2 said:


> Just don't give up on it :thumb:
> 
> I am driving with just the biggest grin on my face my jaw aches


I bet you are


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Rich H said:


> Jealous!!
> 
> Looks great. Did you buy it from Harwoods? Only AM dealer I can think of in West Sussex really!
> 
> Will have to keep an eye out for this!


No, Harwoods had very little choice or stock. 
I got it from HWM in Walton-on-Thames.
I went on the car configuration tool on the AM website and picked my perfect spec. Then did a trawl of the internet to find this one with exactly the spec I was after, 3 months old and at a very good price - happy days :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> Thats absolutely stunning Glynn and a beautiful colour, I can only imagine the feeling you must have had driving it away from the dealers, knowing you've achieved your boyhood dream. Are you gonna admit to sitting in it in your garage repeating to yourself "I own an Aston Martin, I own an ASTON MARTIN"


Yes, I still can't quite get used to it.
Found myself saying to the wife "I will pick you up in the Aston" when she phoned from the station. I had to pinch myself to check I wasn't still dreaming


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

pure sex


----------



## goste (Dec 11, 2009)

Cracking motor - from the photos has come up brilliantly!

Please Mr, can I have a shot?!?:argie:

G.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

That is a truly stunning car, you must be so happy seeing the garage door raise and have that face smiling out at you.
Fair play mate, and congrats on achieving a dream. :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Stunning motor Glyn, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Gids64 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well done for making your dream come true:thumb: Were only here for a visit


----------



## andyd73 (Jun 17, 2009)

Stunning car. You obviously love cars and car detailing. The time and effort you have put into that car is a credit to you :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning car awesome detail


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice motor to replace the RS4 with and your a very lucky guy........:thumb:

Lovely colour and I bet it's a big change driving that to a saloon...........:doublesho

I am currently working on the new Aston Martin One-77, have you seen that one advertised?


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Best write up in the Showroom for quite some time imho


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Slobber...

Nice detail there. Like the gloss on the tyres. Might try some of that myself.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

fabulous mate


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

What a beautiful car, finish aint to shabby either :thumb:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

rds1985 said:


> Best write up in the Showroom for quite some time imho


What he said!

Always admired your work and cars from afar since I first joined here Glyn. The RS4 was always stunning and the replacement looks to be very fitting. Congrats I'm sure it was hard work

Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## The Beast (Sep 16, 2009)

:argie:

Who's Jealous? Me? Noooo:tumbleweed:

:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

One week and 200 miles later I have given it another wash and 3 further coats of Zaino Z2 Pro with ZFX. Z8 wipe down between layers and to finish.
I was very impressed with how repellent the GTechniq C5 Wheel Armour - it made cleaning the wheels a dream.
So here are a few out door photos:


































































Personally I find 6 layers of Zaino are just about optimal. You certainly get an improvement in gloss going from 3 to 6 layers, but after that it is quite difficult to see any significant improvement in my experience. I tend to the use a quick spritz of Z8 after each wash to maintain the finish. This has always outlasted my patience and urge to give it the next polish - I think 9 months is the longest I have resisted, but this has never been due to any significant deterioration in the finish.
It is difficult to catch the full effect of the finish on camera in the light levels today, as the camera was struggling to cope with the reflection and I am no David Bailey 
Hopefully it gives you some idea.
Thanks for all the earlier comments.
I know I am lucky and boy do I enjoy driving it. Hopefully you will realise your dreams one day too - yes it is worth it :thumb:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Lovely looking beast, and a very nice finish too.


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

Ooo Glyn. You do keep teasing us with this beautiful car.

MMMMMagnifico 
:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

are the clear rear lights a factory option ? not seen them before.

Also, going back to the original post. Is that dura storwall i see on the walls in the garage ? Just interested to know how you find it


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

super in every way.. 

i was driving one of these recently and the sound was addictive and amazing after 3000 rpm, turns heads wherever you go:argie:

maybe one day.....:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

MrLOL said:


> are the clear rear lights a factory option ? not seen them before.
> 
> Also, going back to the original post. Is that dura storwall i see on the walls in the garage ? Just interested to know how you find it


The clear lights are a factory option, they became available for the 2010 MY. Previously they were only available on the DBS.
Yes it is a Dura storwall a very hand bit of kit for keep the garage tidy :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

absolutely love these cars, i saw a woman driving a brand new convertable one saturday, i was soo jelouse! 

Looks great! :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

GlynRS2 said:


> Personally I find 6 layers of Zaino are just about optimal. You certainly get an improvement in gloss going from 3 to 6 layers, but after that it is quite difficult to see any significant improvement in my experience. I tend to the use a quick spritz of Z8 after each wash to maintain the finish. This has always outlasted my patience and urge to give it the next polish - I think 9 months is the longest I have resisted, but this has never been due to any significant deterioration in the finish.


Looks great Glyn and interesting thoughts on the application of Zaino, I follow your thoughts on Z8 after each wash and the combination of Z2 underneath means it beads nicely for many months........:thumb:

Guess you need to update your avatar now?


----------



## kc's (Jan 6, 2010)

great work on a sweet ride
keep it up mate


----------



## safreer (Feb 1, 2010)

Jealous, Jealous, Envious, Jealous, Envious...... Sweeeetttt Car.


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice, I used to work for HWM.


----------



## james243 (Jun 9, 2008)

lonterra said:


> Gorgeous car. :thumb:
> 
> Jealous? Me?
> 
> Erm..... Yes.


Me too !


----------



## james243 (Jun 9, 2008)

Great to see one being looked after so well for a change ...


Have fun !


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.
Still can't stop grinning every time I drive it.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Great to see an aston martin owner detailing his own car!!!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks swell. Enjoy your new purchase. I'm sure you will. Particulalry love the back end and those rear light look spot on.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Glyn, just wow!

What a car! Looking


----------

